# Ford F650 Super Truck



## vern38

Think this puppy could pull the Outback.









Vern


----------



## borntorv

Gee I don't Vern,

The antenna doesn't look all that much tougher then on my old 1/2 ton!









Gotta admit though, I'd pay to see fellow camper's reactions pullin' into a campground with an F-650!


----------



## Paul_in_Ohio

Anyone else notice the size of the fuel tanks on that beast! I'd hate to have my wallet open at feeding time for that thing. Ouch...


----------



## vdub

I grew up on a farm and an F-650 was our main way of getting the wheat to town. It's not anymore, but I sure had fun in the 650. Yeah, it would pull my 5, but I'd hate to fill up the tanks.


----------



## NDJollyMon

We just got a new F-550 at the fire station. It don't look nothin' like that 650!


----------



## California Jim

Oh yeah baby! now THATS what I'm talking about!


----------



## vern38

Like that truck do yaâ€¦ Go to this link and check out the other F650 Super Trucks.








http://www.f650pickups.com/

PS: Forgot to mention the cost for one of these bad boys is just $85,000.00









Vern


----------



## Ymryl

Man, that's a serious rig! Would be a real bitch loading the three boys into their car seats though....


----------



## Thor

I think it is more like $85,000 to fill up









Who needs a brake controller with that rig

Thor


----------



## KellerJames

VERY NICE


----------



## Not Yet

I want the XUV with SIX doors









That is only an additional 45K









Jared


----------



## Ymryl

That's still just a baby... Check this Real Truck out...


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

The F650 is fairly comparable to the Freighliner. The CAT C7 is in the same class as the DT466 in perfomance, and if I read the spec's correctly, both vehicles have a 26,000 GVWR. That, I'm sure is no co-incidence, as anything above 26,000 gross requires a CDL. I would venture to speculate that there is a GM version out there also, based on the Kodiak/C4500 chassis. If not a production model, than most likely a conversion truck, like the Ford.

Sorry, I didn't mean to get nit-picky. Just thought I would offer equal time to all.

Now, here is a truck from the big leagues. OSHKOSH HEMTT

Tim


----------



## MaeJae

WOW... Now that's some big truck!

Are these all the same truck???
In the first picture there is an F650 plaque 
In the second picture there is NOT
In the third picture it is on the drivers side.
???








MaeJae


----------



## Lady Di

It sure is BIG!


----------



## Rubrhammer

Good eye! Second pic it only has one fuel tank on the pass side also.


----------



## daves700

all I can say is I want one! Maybe I could pull my 21rs without weight dist bars then? .... O yeah !


----------



## tdvffjohn

MaeJae said:


> WOW... Now that's some big truck!
> 
> Are these all the same truck???
> In the first picture there is an F650 plaque
> In the second picture there is NOT
> In the third picture it is on the drivers side.
> ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaeJae


You re asking a question 2 years later







Vern probably barely remembers posting it


----------



## Lmbevard

this size truck is recommended if you are trying to pull one of the 38' - 50' 5ers. Need the GVW to be able to handle that load. Of course you are paying through the nose for fuel, but we have three sludge trucks at work with gross ratings of 56,000 lbs using the DT466 engine that get 6 mpg fully loaded, which isn't that bad compared to a chevy 8.1 L that doesn't get much better pulling a 10,000 lb camper. Is this type of truck an over kill? Not when you need it.


----------



## MaeJae

tdvffjohn said:


> WOW... Now that's some big truck!
> 
> Are these all the same truck???
> In the first picture there is an F650 plaque
> In the second picture there is NOT
> In the third picture it is on the drivers side.
> ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaeJae


You re asking a question 2 years later







Vern probably barely remembers posting it








[/quote]
I'm a late bloomer









If I was around for the original post I would have asked then.

MaeJae


----------



## CamperAndy

MaeJae said:


> WOW... Now that's some big truck!
> 
> Are these all the same truck???
> In the first picture there is an F650 plaque
> In the second picture there is NOT
> In the third picture it is on the drivers side.
> ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaeJae


They may be the same truck but during different times in its life. The red neck lights are also different on the 1st and 3rd photos.


----------



## MaeJae

I love this game!
What else is different?


----------



## Scrib

I laugh at your puny F-650


----------



## MaeJae

W/E
Talk to the hand!








I laugh back...


----------

